# Australia tourism invites bloggers to visit the country



## mike

The Age reports that Australia tourism has invited several bloggers to visit the country and write about their experience. It's an interesting move as some bloggers have wider reach than traditional media outlets.

First up is Scott Schuman from New York, who is a fashion photographer. You can see his blog here.

He is in Melbourne right now taking some photos from the streets, where his first stop is Melbourne's fashion center: Chapel Street.

It kind of me makes me wonder how many will want to visit Australia after seeing this image?


----------



## mr.brightside

Is this image taken by Scott Schuman? The shot looks nice from a fashion perspective but Im not sure it will do well for tourism.


----------



## patricia23

Wow! I'm working with my blogs entitled "Travel Guide to Australia" and "Work in Australia"... Hope I have the opportunity to visit Australia and write my experiences in my blog..


----------



## connaust

Am surprised, there are thousands and thousands of potential bloggers already in Australia, local and international, with about 150 languages


----------



## dexternicholson

There are a lot of wonderful blogs out there in Australia, but I think most of them comes from people who lives in Australia. It will be interesting to read about a blog about Australia coming from people or bloggers that are not from Australia...


----------



## betterlife

It sounds good. It is Summer in Australia now, right? The bloggers will be happy to spend their holidays in a warmer place.


----------



## mr.brightside

betterlife said:


> It sounds good. It is Summer in Australia now, right? The bloggers will be happy to spend their holidays in a warmer place.


You got that right my friend, Australia has a lot of warm places that are good for a holiday vacation especially for people who lived in a colder place than Australia.


----------



## byron

Yeah Im blogging but just came from the UK where is dark and frikken cold!!!

loving it here as the climate is so much like my homeland South Africa 

I do blogs on day trips here in the sydney region and also on place I have stayed - ie on the island.. Sydneys secret island


----------



## chinkymickey

the invitation just manifests that indeed intelligence and access to information became the new basis for power nowadays especially in tourism


----------



## Aimhigh

Australia is one of the best country tourist destination and almost a perfect place to live.


----------



## qammar007

i think its good australin forum which tells many information about the rules of immigration for australia.


----------

